# Line Winder - Buy or DIY?



## Jason M

Has anyone found a good line winder for filling fly reels?

This one looks interesting.









Reel Winder II + Reel Winder II Combo Packs | South Chatham Tackle


Reel Winder II and Reel Winder II Combo Packs | South Chatham Tackle



southchathamtackle.com





I can't believe that the best winders are still $1000.


----------



## finbully

I know. I've been holding off for one (probably Triangle) for several years. I want one but even with my sometimes free flowing spending habits $1,200 they want has been difficult to justify so far. We shall see once I retire and get to fish way more often. Used seem to be non-existant.

SC125 Machines | Triangle Sport


----------



## Jason M

I have that one sitting on my work bench and it's recently stopped working. It's probably 30 years old though.

Maybe they do repairs.


----------



## Snakesurf

DIY and post a picture of it.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

I have the "REEL E GOOD" Spin & Fly Winder and it works well. Looks like they are out of stock...
0001-reel-e-good-winder


----------



## topnative2

pencil between both feet and big toes


----------



## Zika

I can buy a semi-truck load of five-gallon buckets and wet rags for $1,200.


----------



## backbone

How often are you changing backing? 
I would go with gel spun before buying a winder, it lasts forever.


----------



## backbone

I have had dacron break on me with a couple poon reels. 
The vendor bought an old shops inventory and it must have been a decade old. 
It cost me a couple big fish and two fly lines.


----------



## DuckNut

I just use a drill with an all thread screw and a couple of nuts.


----------



## topnative2

oops


----------



## Hank

I made this one.









Not quite finished, it lacks a holder for a spool or reel. One turn of the handle equals 1 yard.


----------



## Hank

Why did this thread get moved and why here?


----------



## Jason M

DuckNut said:


> I just use a drill with an all thread screw and a couple of nuts.


Say what?

Just to be clear. I'm not taking about getting backing off. I want it to spool the reel up. 

My Pacifics have close to 800 yards between hell I spun and dacron. Nobody wants to wind that by hand.


----------



## coconutgroves

Jason M said:


> Say what?
> 
> Just to be clear. I'm not taking about getting backing off. I want it to spool the reel up.
> 
> My Pacifics have close to 800 yards between hell I spun and dacron. Nobody wants to wind that by hand.


Two words for you....

Child labor.

That's what kids are for.


----------



## Jason M

coconutgroves said:


> Two words for you....
> 
> Child labor.
> 
> That's what kids are for.


Yeah I let them do the spinning reels. No fly reels yet


----------



## Water Bound

I buy my own big spool of hollow core and our local shop only charges like 5 bucks per reel!


----------



## DuckNut

Jason M said:


> Say what?
> 
> Just to be clear. I'm not taking about getting backing off. I want it to spool the reel up.
> 
> My Pacifics have close to 800 yards between hell I spun and dacron. Nobody wants to wind that by hand.


Take the reel off. Put the bolt through and cinch with the nut. Attach line. Pull trigger. 60 sends later, done.

The commercial ones are a really expensive drill.


----------



## el9surf

topnative2 said:


> pencil between both feet and big toes


Truth lol. Been doing it this way for years.


----------



## topnative2

Drill and a dowel for a neat removal


----------



## Micro Thinfisher

Admittedly I have one of the true originals, Ted’s (Tibor) line winders.....foolproof and.....priceless.


----------



## Jason M

DuckNut said:


> Take the reel off. Put the bolt through and cinch with the nut. Attach line. Pull trigger. 60 sends later, done.
> 
> The commercial ones are a really expensive drill.


Got you. I'll get some nylon washers and that should help with the slippage.

Edit. I just realized that this was still a draft from lunch time


----------



## texasag07

Here is one I made about ten years ago. Cheap China reel seat glued onto a wooden dowel that



































holds the reel. The other side uses a carriage bolt that fits perfectly into rio spools that have a square hole on the inner side of the plastic spool. I attach my dewalt cordless drill to the end of the bolt threads and tighten the chuck down and procede to strip fly line and backing off the reel. I use a plastic straw folded in half to guide backing off or onto a fly reel while winding with the drill. 
I can use it with other spools but I just have to use more pressure with the jam nuts that are on the carriage bolt.


----------



## Water Bound

I’ve always thought this one would be nice because you can adjust the tension to pack the spool-




__





Jay Jigs Bees Knees Spooler







m.tackledirect.com


----------

